# What's your view on Alaska State Trooper Mike Wooten?



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am not a law enforcement officer, just a law abiding citizen and supporter of LEO's. I came to this forum to do some research on another matter and decided while I was here to ask your opinion on the Alaska TrooperGate story. What do you think should have been the appropriate action(s) with regard to Alaskan State Trooper Mike Wooten. Here's the basic story: Troopers eventually investigated 13 issues and found four in which Wooten violated policy or broke the law or both: • Wooten used a Taser on his 11 year old stepson (who asked to be tazed) • He illegally shot a moose. • He drank beer in his patrol car on one occasion. • He told others his father-in-law would &quot;eat a f'ing lead bullet&quot; if he helped his daughter get an attorney for the divorce. Beyond the investigation sparked by the family, trooper commanders saw cause to discipline or give written instructions to correct Wooten seven times since he joined the force, according to Grimes' letter to Wooten. Those incidents included: a reprimand in January 2004 for negligent damage to a state vehicle; a January 2005 instruction after being accused of speeding, unsafe lane changes, following too closely and not using turn signals in his state vehicle; a June 2005 instruction regarding personal cell phone calls; an October 2005 suspension from work after getting a speeding ticket; and a November 2005 memo &quot;to clarify duty hours, tardiness and personal business during duty time.&quot;


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

I think the Dems are desperate to dig up ANY dirt on Governor Sarah Palin. 

That's what I think of "TrooperGate".


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Everyone has some sort of skelleton in their closet, why someone feels the need to bring it up is beyond me and what the hell does this have to do with Sarah Palin? So, she's Governor of Alaska? Yeah, so? 

Find a real issue then come back to us.

Democrats; God help us all.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

As I alluded in my first post, I came here for another reason which is detailed in a message to another member, to which as a mod you must have access. I had not decided what to do with respect to the results of my research but unexpectedly his reply brought matters quickly to a head.

Anyway, in order to finish my search I had to register, and the rest, as they say, is history. (My being here has nothing to do with my job, but rather where I live (Quincy).)

My interest in this is strictly political. I have been a Palin supporter for VP for months (before her selection) and since I was here, I really just was curious about y'all's opinion on this. I was actually surprised not to find a pre-existing thread on it, as I should think it would have been a topic of prior interest.

I note you did not comment on the death threat to her father. Is that because comments in the midst of a heated divorce proceeding tend to be way over the top and are therefor discounted?

I do not know if this enterred into Palin's dismissal of the Public Safety Commissioner or whether it truly was for other valid and compelling reasons. If it had been my sister and my father so threatened, it would have been a factor, although perhaps unstated. My understanding is that she could dismiss him for any reason.

But my question is rather what you all as uninvolved onlookers but with inside knolwedge would have done if it was your decision.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> What interest does Albert Risk Management Consultants have here at Masscops?


A very interesting question!
Just because we're Massachusetts' cops, don't make the mistake of thinking we share the liberal affections of so many sheeple in this state.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Lemming Alert!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

" I was actually surprised not to find a pre-existing thread on it "

I guess you did not look very well.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44682


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

LongKnife56 said:


> (My being here has nothing to do with my job, but rather where I live (Quincy).)


If you're here to spy and report on our resident scapegoat for your city; *go away*. You wont be welcome.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I gotta say you are the most suspicious forum I have ever joined. I suppose the possibility that I am here to spy and report to others is faintly possible but they can do (and have done) that themselves and never make a post. They don't need me to do it. I am here because they already did that. But if you knew me, the idea that I am a liberal troll is hilarious.

BTW I am now posting from my computer at home so you can check out one of my other IP's and know that I do live in Quincy. If you need further info like my license or plate number, PM me as I have nothing to hide.

I came here because I was asked to (and did) make a donation to a police union and wanted more info on its president. We do not donate to very many organizations and like to check out those to whom we do. My message (copied verbatim) to your "resident scapegoat" explains further:



> It's amazing that you are the first one to post a response to my first thread as I came to this site specifically to learn about you. Are you telepathic or did you get a notice about my user name search? I hadn't decided whether I would do anything other than research so your post kinda decided the issue for me. Up to now I have been working long hours/days and days and spend little time in Quincy. I have been remiss in my local civic duties. I have depended on my wife to follow local civic affairs for the both of us (which she does very well - watching most city council meetings and reading the online Ledger (we dropped our print subscription). So while I was aware of CLK's resignation, the Kaes suit, etc. I did not know the specifics and when I was was untypically home to answer a phone call asking for a donation to the QPPOA and your name was referenced, quite frankly it did not mean anything to me. (sorry.) We have a policy of not committing to any donations over the phone and discussing/checking them first, although on the general principle of supporting our local police and the fact that it would be picked up by them, I agreed to an unspecified donation. My wife however did know of you and your use of the C word (which she intensely dislikes). I do not think she knew its use was in reference to the 2nd amendment and while we would both use some other derogatory reference to the Senator as we are both very conservative, she would never use the C word (whereas I might use it with my peers, but not in front of my boy scouts). There is very strong language used on this forum, so its use fits in here. Anyway, we like to support people and groups who do good work, but who also support the same ideas as we do. So, I read your blog, and your Ledger links and I also came here to do further research as we had been supporters of the prior mayor and are still getting used to the new one and his supporters, so this represetns a change for us. Now that I have checked you out, next year's donation will be larger, but I have to level with you, that with gas prices this high you won't be able to do much more than local travel in the East.


Hopefully the above answers your questions.

Your views on Wooten may be in the 600+ replies in the "who do you like for president" thread but while I read some of it, I did not see them and in any case your views on what's appropriate for him could be different than your pick for president.


----------

